# hello TT owners i am new here !



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi All i have just got my first TT 225 Quattro, i hope i can make new friends and discuss things of TT interest..

thank you.
Below is my baby


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice

but is there some sort of mask on the rear lights?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome lots of friends in the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, how did you add your photo to your profile? Thanks.


----------



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

p1tse said:


> nice
> 
> but is there some sort of mask on the rear lights?


Hi thanks for the welcome guys,

*R:E the mask*, i bought the car as it is, i don't know the history of the mask 8)


----------



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Hi, how did you add your photo to your profile? Thanks.


hi , i put my photo in photobucket, then copied the image code then just put it on this,

i used www.photobucket.com it's free

cheers


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice car... welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent, so it has rear masks, v6 valance, do you wonder what other mods might be on there

added extras ;-)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ,nice car 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... looks like you got a peach of a car there!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

